# Massey ferguson 135



## andrewz001 (May 20, 2016)

Hi everyone first time on the forum page and looking for some advise please.

We have two MF135 3 cylinder diesel tractors small farm in Adelaide Australia.

One of my tractors is blowing oil and smoke from front breather and oil dipstick, I must admit I'm a novice when it comes to these machines. could anyone please help me with a cause and solution please.

thanks Andrew:dazed:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

G'Day Andrew,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Your problem is excessive blow-by gas, which carries some oil with it due to the velocity/volume of gas flow. Combustion gas is getting into the crankcase in some manner, possibly due to worn piston rings, cracked piston, cracked head, leaking head gasket, etc. 

Is the engine running hot? Are there any bubbles in the coolant? 

You will have to pull the head off the engine and have a look.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

While I agree with the above assessment, I strongly DISagree with pulling the cylinder head. The chances that your problems can be solved by simply looking inside are too small to measure. If you're serious about fixing the tractor, then plan on an overhaul, prepare for the expense, and find someone with the skills to do it. 
The proper overhaul of a dry sleeve engine is not a job for a novice. Once you open it up, you're into it. No turning back.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Andrew:

short of having compression test equipment, you have no other option but remove the cylinder head, it is quite obvious that you have piston blow by or even a cracked head, I doubt if a cracked head would cause your blow by through the crankcase though, removing the head will show the condition of the bores, how badly worn they are, , if scored from carbon or broken rings, -- a possible hole in piston, that would show as an engine miss and rough running.

the engine will most likely need a rebuild and if the bore is not badly scored or worn, you can drop the sump and remove the piston and rods with the block in place, replace the big end bearings as well as the rings, you can even replace the main bearings with the crankshaft in place, that is another story.

Don't you have any mates that are mechanically minded ?, most of us Ozzies have mates than can turn a spanner or even look over your shoulder, just a thought.

Regards from Nth. Queensland.

keep us informed

FredM


----------



## ckcj81 (Oct 18, 2016)

*New to forum*

New to this forum. 

Just bought a 1973 Massey Ferguson 135 w/ loader. serial # (9A 171204) Has the 3 cylinder perkins diesel motor. Am going to need help on this if anyone really knows these tractors that would be great. Seems like parts for them are easy to get a hold of just need to know the do's and dont's. Plan on making this tractor run brand new again and looking new again too. 

Putting a new injector pump in it now. Also realized that the previous owner either took some stuff off of it or just never knew they were missing. 

So far I've got these things for it 

- secondary fuel filter ( is this required? he just has the one with the glass bottum on it) 
- lift pump 
- new fuel lines 
- reserve tank 
- oil filler cap and plug 
- throttle pedal (he just had the throttle lever up at the steering wheel. I assume all these tractors did come with the throttle pedal at one time.) 
- also bought all the manuals for it too 
a.shop manual 
b.operators manual 
c.parts manual 
d. service manual


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome ckcj81 . 
I am not familiar with Massey Ferguson but I would put a good fuel filter on. I believe the glass type filter is a water separator although they collect course heavy sand but not fine particals. My 70 Ford is set up this way.

Try starting a new thread for your questions and I'm positive the group will help out. They are a great bunch. And we all love pix. 

Good luck and have fun. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

ckcj81 said:


> New to this forum.
> 
> Just bought a 1973 Massey Ferguson 135 w/ loader. serial # (9A 171204) Has the 3 cylinder perkins diesel motor. Am going to need help on this if anyone really knows these tractors that would be great. Seems like parts for them are easy to get a hold of just need to know the do's and dont's. Plan on making this tractor run brand new again and looking new again too.
> 
> ...


You will need the secondary filter. Injector pumps have very tight fitting pistons in them and any contamination in the fuel can cause damage. You don't want to ruin the new injector pump before you even get a chance to use it. Since any filter must cause a bit of restriction in the flow, a lift pump would be a good idea too.

Most agricultural tractors don't come with a foot throttle as they are used at working throttle for long periods. If the primary usage would be a loader, then the foot throttle would be a nice addition. 

Before you finish with the rebuild you will be very glad you have the full set of manuals. These are a great utility tractor and I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------

